# wann kommen die neuen Fraktionen



## Beâuty (5. Juni 2007)

Hiho ... 

hmm 2.10 iss ja nu schon länger da ... allerdings werden die neu eingeführten
Fraktionen nicht auf der Ruf-Seite gelistet ... 


Gruss 
Bea


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

auf http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/90/von-fraktionen gibt es aber sämtliche neue Fraktionen 
Netherschwingen
Ogri'la
Himmelswache der Sha'tari


----------



## Beâuty (5. Juni 2007)

Hi ... 



ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/90/von-fraktionen gibt es aber sämtliche neue Fraktionen
> Netherschwingen
> ...




ähh .. ich meine bei den Characters ... dort fehlen Sie ...

Gruss 
Bea


PS: ... ähh und das gehört dann definitiv nicht in "Meinungen und Anregungen" !!! Vielleicht erstmal Fragen wenn man nicht alles verstaden hat .... tsts


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2007)

Beâuty schrieb:


> ähh .. ich meine bei den Characters ... dort fehlen Sie ...



Ok - sollte eigentlich drin sein, Crowley schaut sich das an.




> PS: ... ähh und das gehört dann definitiv nicht in "Meinungen und Anregungen" !!! Vielleicht erstmal Fragen wenn man nicht alles verstaden hat .... tsts



?


----------



## Beâuty (14. Juni 2007)

*schieb*



Ogri'la und himmelswache fehlen immer noch !

Gruss 
Bea


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2007)

Beâuty schrieb:


> Ogri'la und himmelswache fehlen immer noch !


----------



## Beâuty (20. Juni 2007)

Hmmmm ... 

da freu ich mich aber für Dich ... damit iss das Thema ja wohl aus der Welt :-)

Bei dir werden die Fraktionen angezeigt ... bei mir nicht .. naja ich muss gestehen 
dass das mit qualitativem Support wohl nichts zu tun hat!

Arsenal  ---> ich komme!

Gruss 
Bea


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2007)

Beâuty schrieb:


> Hmmmm ...
> 
> da freu ich mich aber für Dich ... damit iss das Thema ja wohl aus der Welt :-)
> 
> ...


 
 Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen, dass es sich bei dem Bild um keine Angabe eines meiner Charakter-Profile handelt. Desweiteren wäre eine Angabe des entsprechenden Charakters von dir keine Schlechte Idee gewesen, denn Aufgrund der Nicht-Zuordnung von Charakteren an dein mybuffed-Profil müssten wir so alle 523142 Charaktere durchgehen und raten, um welchen es sich handelt. :-) Support ist nur gut, wenn auch der Umfang deiner Angaben stimmt. Mit einem "Geht nicht", ohne genauere Angaben um welche Charaktere und ggfs. welchen buffed-Account es sich handelt, können wir leider recht wenig anfangen. Und Rückfragen mit Gegenantworten die dann zum Teil noch nicht alle gewünschten Daten enthalten, sind dann einfach zu aufwendig. Ideal ist auch immer die Angabe des Betriebssystems inkl. Angabe des Service-Packs und ob ein Router (vor allem welcher) vorhanden ist, Charakter und Realm.


----------



## Beâuty (20. Juni 2007)

Hi ... 

lol ...

also:
1. Wenn du so viele Informationen brauchst .. dann frag danach... hast du das? ... NEIN!
   also SCHLECHT! Name: Beâuty Realm: Forscherliga
2. Es wird alles übertragen, lediglich die 2 Fraktionen nicht ... was hat das dann mit Betriebs-
    system, Servicepack, Router usw. zu tun? nichts!

Ich betreue selbst täglich Leute die nicht allzuviel mit Computern zu tun haben - am Telefon - 
aber mit Support hat "... keine Ahnung was Sie wollen ... bei anderne funktioniert es auch"
nichts zu tun ... ich fühle mich durch sowas auf den Arm genommen.

Bea


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2007)

Ich habe den Charakter geprüft, könntest du uns vielleicht die BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem /world of warcraft/WTF/[Dein_Accountname]/SavedVariables/ und die config.xml aus /BLASC/Configs/ per Email an support@buffed.de mit Hinweis auf diesen Thread zukommen lassen?


----------



## Oxilitor (20. Juni 2007)

ZAM tut mir leid sich von solchen Vollpfosten "zuflamen" lassen zu müssen. Soll er/sie doch nach Armory abwandern, da wird er/sie sicherlich viel Support bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass die Leute (die hier wirklich ne tolle Arbeit verrichten) jeden danach fragen welcher Charakter o.Ä. ihnen gehört? Mit einem bisschen Sinn, Verstand und dem durchlesen von den anderen Thread's kann man mit einer Prise Gehirn wohl auch selber darauf kommen...

"Just my 2 Cents" -.-


----------



## Beâuty (21. Juni 2007)

Hmmm 



Oxilitor schrieb:


> ZAM tut mir leid sich von solchen Vollpfosten "zuflamen" lassen zu müssen. Soll er/sie doch nach Armory abwandern, da wird er/sie sicherlich viel Support bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




also passs mal auf ja, ich habe hier ordenlich gefragt - und die reaktionen darauf waren alles andere als professionell .. von einer WEB-Site  die so "professionell" auftritt kann ich entsprechende handlungsweisen 
erwarten ... 

aber jetzt zu dir! ... wenn du denkst leute zu beschimpfen und deinen senf in einer solchen art und weise abzugeben stellt sich die frage wer hier der VOLLPfosten ist .. bähh wie  es hasse wenn sich leute auf eine 
solche art und weise einschleimen müssen!

Schalte mal dein Gehirn ein - solltest du eins haben ... dann denkt auch damit und misbrauch es nicht als schimpfwortspeicher! ... 


Und jetzt unterlasse solche postings die nur darauf abzielen mal ne Messsage geschieben zu haben ... denn ein echter BEITRAG ist das allemal nicht!


@ZAM: ich werde dir die entsprechenden files zukommen lassen


Nacht 
Bea


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2007)

Beâuty schrieb:


> aber jetzt zu dir! ... wenn du denkst leute zu beschimpfen und deinen senf in einer solchen art und weise abzugeben stellt sich die frage wer hier der VOLLPfosten ist .. bähh wie  es hasse wenn sich leute auf eine
> solche art und weise einschleimen müssen!
> 
> Schalte mal dein Gehirn ein - solltest du eins haben ... dann denkt auch damit und misbrauch es nicht als schimpfwortspeicher! ...



Bitte beachtet die allgemeine Netiquette, vor allem den guten Umgang miteinander.




> Und jetzt unterlasse solche postings die nur darauf abzielen mal ne Messsage geschieben zu haben ... denn ein echter BEITRAG ist das allemal nicht!



Um Hinweise und Bitten dieser Art kümmern sich die Moderatoren, bitte unterlasst die Selbstjustiz und Zurechtweisung der User in den Foren und Kommentaren. Das führt auf Dauer nur zu Unmut in der Community.


----------



## Beâuty (21. Juni 2007)

Moin ...


hmmm, komisch ... aber heute morgen wird dann alles angezeigt ... danke ...

zum Rest -> ohne Worte

Gruss 
Bea


----------



## Kharell (25. Juni 2007)

Eine richtige Offtopic-Frage mal. Wieso steht bei ZAM eigentlich "Community Manager" in der Signatur? Bezeichnet er/du sich so im Forum? Du bist doch kein CM oder habe ich total den Blackout gerade?


----------



## Melrakal (25. Juni 2007)

Community Manager der buffed.de-Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongowombat (30. Juni 2007)

Peinlich, peinlich wegen so einer Lapalie so auszuticken, weil man nicht die richtige Antwort auf seine schwammig gestellte Frage erhält- :S
Hättest du von Anfang an einen Link zu deinem Profil gepostet, wäre vieles erspart geblieben.


----------

